#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Spirit Communication

## SunnyNash

I want to begin spirit communication, Please somebody help me out.

----------


## alyssa

> i thought we went over this at the other forum.


He just begged me to help him with the same thing on the other post I've made here...I am not sure what is wrong with him, if it is a language barrier or if he honestly doesn't know what he wants to do or maybe the expectations are way too high...

----------


## Dajai

> He just begged me to help him with the same thing on the other post I've made here...I am not sure what is wrong with him, if it is a language barrier or if he honestly doesn't know what he wants to do or maybe the expectations are way too high...


Yeah. I'm not sure about expectations but the lack of reason as for why tells me enough. Not to mention the copypasta. Which honestly does not have enough sauce for my liking.

----------

